# More Faux Circles Circles and Partly Circular Shrugs, Boleros, Vests, Jackets and Sweaters



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

All of these "circles" are on Free on Ravelry but these arent all the free circle-type patterns that are on Ravelry. 
I had better results with circle as a search term than circular and I used all of the above types of types of garments (Shrug, Bolero, Vest, Jacket and Sweater) in the searches and you really need to, to find all of the circle types.
For all of the Ravelry, Berroco, Lion Brand and Elann patterns, you need free accounts for the links to work. 
I promise, unless I find something spectacular, I'm through with circles except to make a couple!

*Faux Circles*
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-shrug
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=3608&lang=us
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-lace-rib-shrug-with-swing-shaping
http://www.unicornbooks.com/PDFs/patterns/Bingo_ShawlCollarVest.pdf
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/kia/kia.html
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/glamknits.pdf

*Full Circle Patterns*
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5068&lang=us
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pidoca
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftovers-for-dinner
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/polkadot/polkadot.html
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5125&lang=us
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lara-pinwheel-sweater-with-crocheted-edges
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=2070&lang=en

*Partly Circular Patterns*
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4960&lang=us
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=3482&lang=us
http://madeinhagn.se/patterns/cardigan/
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tyrosin
http://www.shapingdesign.com/Portals/0/involving/shalom_cardigan.pdf
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/lotus/lotus.html
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/radha/radha.pdf


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

MaryE, you have developed quite the obsession. And you are filling up my database!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

You should see mine. One of the links is another construction puzzle. I like it because I'm fond of feather and fan, but I cannot visualize how it goes together. I think I could manage to complete it by following the pattern, but only because of all of my forum "lessons" in circles. Still, this one is different.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=3608&lang=us


bsaito said:


> MaryE, you have developed quite the obsession. And you are filling up my database!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I understand it. You are knitting in the round but if you flattened the final fabric "tube" it would be shaped like the top diagram. The dotted lines show where the seams go on the bottom of the sleeves. The tube is open at the top and bottom, of course. You will stitch the top of the tube closed. 

Then you "open" the tube and flatten it so the sleeve seams lie on top of the top seams. This will match the bottom diagram. 

If you don't understand my wording, I think it will become clear are you are working it. But, more power to you. I would be pulling my hair out trying to maintain the pattern with all the increasing and decreasing. 

It is lovely though and I am looking forward to seeing your finished bolero.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a list and what a great summer one that Drops is. I want to try it too. AFTER CHRISTMAS........ Hope yours is all done so I know where to come when I can't get it sewn right!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks so much for the list...i appreciated your sharing it...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks for the links


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Brilliant!!Thanks xx


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Wow! All of these resources are awesome! Do you know of an EASY circle or capelet pattern using larger needles for a young girl-one size 6x, the other size 8. I am taking my granddaughters to the Nutcracker and need a very easy and quick to knit little cape-like pattern for them to wear with their fancy dresses and it needs to be fast because I have way too much to do before Christmas. Thanks so much....


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

thank you for researching these great patterns. looking forward to going through them one by one.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing these links.
There are some really nice garments here and I would love to try at least one of them.
Cheers


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post all the patterns!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for your time on this; I've bookmarked the page for after the holidays. Checked most of them out--really like the DROPS design; has pizzazz. Thank you!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for all your work..we really do appreciate you!


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW! want to make them all


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> You should see mine. One of the links is another construction puzzle. I like it because I'm fond of feather and fan, but I cannot visualize how it goes together. I think I could manage to complete it by following the pattern, but only because of all of my forum "lessons" in circles. Still, this one is different.
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=3608&lang=us
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you MaryE. This is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Appleblossom, how about this one that someone recently posted for a 10-year old? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-42376-1.html#698356
Then there is this one from Crystal Palace in sizes 4 - 10. If you make it in a glitzy yarn, it would be beautiful. You could always use lace rib instead of a plain rib if you want it to be a little fancier: Child's Ballet Shrug in Cotton Twirl, http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html


Appleblossom said:


> Wow! All of these resources are awesome! Do you know of an EASY circle or capelet pattern using larger needles for a young girl-one size 6x, the other size 8. I am taking my granddaughters to the Nutcracker and need a very easy and quick to knit little cape-like pattern for them to wear with their fancy dresses and it needs to be fast because I have way too much to do before Christmas. Thanks so much....


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the links - these are just my style!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I will keep a copy of your notes so I can look at them as I am knitting it. I'm going to look at them now and at the diagrams to see if anything penetrates. I think I can get itknitted but if not, I'lll scream loudly for help. 
I am going to have to write out the charts, all of them so I can have them in words. 
I like the way they are doing the decreasing in the feather and fan pattern and my use that for something else. 
Drops does something similar with another feather and fan short-sleeved jacket and it's pretty clever. 


bsaito said:


> I think I understand it. You are knitting in the round but if you flattened the final fabric "tube" it would be shaped like the top diagram. The dotted lines show where the seams go on the bottom of the sleeves. The tube is open at the top and bottom, of course. You will stitch the top of the tube closed.
> 
> Then you "open" the tube and flatten it so the sleeve seams lie on top of the top seams. This will match the bottom diagram.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Wowzerz...what a treasure trove of amazing circular shrug/ shawls..I also love the PI circular shawl..
Definately going to do after the New Year.

Hugs, Thanks, and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> You should see mine. One of the links is another construction puzzle. I like it because I'm fond of feather and fan, but I cannot visualize how it goes together. I think I could manage to complete it by following the pattern, but only because of all of my forum "lessons" in circles. Still, this one is different.
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=3608&lang=us
> 
> 
> ...


where did u copy this pattern when I went in it print pattern but all that comes up is yarn pic


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> You should see mine. One of the links is another construction puzzle. I like it because I'm fond of feather and fan, but I cannot visualize how it goes together. I think I could manage to complete it by following the pattern, but only because of all of my forum "lessons" in circles. Still, this one is different.
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=3608&lang=us
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry mary my computer screen was to large and couldnt see where to print got it now thank you


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the time you have put in on this and for so graciously sharing with us all! Hugs, Betty L


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Mary. Lots of great patterns. I especially like the drops 104-17, although it looks quite difficult and the textured circle shrug. Also the Amanda Berka one. Please don't forget to post when you've made one.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I posted an earlier list of circle sweater patterns here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41830-1.html
The earlier post had different patterns than this one. I tried not to duplicate any from the first post when I made this one, but I may have slipped up on a pattern or 2. 
There are no free turtleback patterns other than the one posted by iponsford, but there are some for sale, and I posted the location of the ones I found on the earlier post. 
If you crochet, I posted only a couple of crochet patterns but there are bunches of them available, including at least one free turtleback pattern from Lion Brand. 
The Circular Shrug by Julia Allen on Ravelry has a great explanation of how this type of shrug is constructed and put together, and basically is a knit-to-fit pattern with instructions on doing so: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-shrug
I have to start knitting one of these soon so I can ease my circle obsession.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

MaryE, you have probably already figured it out that this last pattern is very similar to the Endless Circle vest. Instead of knitting in the round, this circular-shrug has two seams to create the armholes. 

I am still working on the Endless Circle. It truly is endless....


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow MaryE those are wonderful! Thankyou for taking all that time to find these :-D


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for all these links, Mary. Of course, now my everlasting "To Do" folder has got even larger. :roll:


----------

